# Is the economic bubble about to burst in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian employment outlook for the beginning of 2013 is more subdued than it has been with the latest Manpower Employment Outlook Survey showing that hiring sentiment for the start of the year will remain cautious. The survey, which measures over 2,200 Australian employers' hiring intentions for the coming quarter, found that 13% plan to [...]

Click to read the full news article: Is the economic bubble about to burst in Australia?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## skyjoshi (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi can i ask you about trade recognise australia i m on my provisional skillassessmnt i hv to do it before december 31 and wat are the chances if i unable to apply before december as i heard that there will be no more chances for me to apply temporary visa 485 after december i hv finished my bricklaying certificate 3 did cert 4 project mngt and diploma in business i wrk with cnstrct cmpny as bricklayer labourer but problem is cmpny not providing me wrk exp letter statemnt on their letter head.and not ready to sponsor me And what are other option i can use to get my temporary or permanent residency. I am studying advance diploma business Please helpme dear. Thanks ur help will be appreciated.


----------

